# Gaspari Novedex XT



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been taking these now for nearly 7 weeks and I have to admit im feeling really great, my stregth has increased and i've put on some good size. Every one who I have not seen for a few months is asking if i've been on a course (which I haven't)

the first month I took 2 tabs as instructed before bed, this is supposed to increase your test levels by upto 600%........apparantly!!!

Well after the first month I thought, sod it, lets go bonkers and push the boat out and take 3 caps a night. This seems to be doing the trick for me at the moment. Im waking up some nights with flu like symptoms, very strange indeed :whistling:

Any way I will prob run this for another 3 weeks to see what further gains I can get out of them.

Any other feedback on these?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Anything else changed Nobby? - Diet,training,lifestyle etc


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I thaught test boosters didn't really work....?


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

wots ur diet like? does this need a pct?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Diet has not changed really, I have started carb cycling today so that hasnt really made any difference. I eat clean and have a cheat day on a Sat. eat every 3 hours and try keep my protein up at 300g a day. im currently 15 stone and around 13-14% b/f.

I do rate these as I was a bit dubious about taking these at the begining.

as for PCT, Gaspari state that within a few weeks of coming off these test levels should be normal.

One thing is, I thought it would shut my natty test levels down but my balls have not shrunk and feel full (sorry for the graphic image) :whistling:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

nice work! where u train? cos i live not far from u?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

higgz123 said:


> nice work! where u train? cos i live not far from u?


I train at Lean Machine Gym in Risca, its very hard core, and there are some good guys there, 4 of them are competing in Barry this year.

Its convenient for me as its only 2 mins walk from my shop :thumbup1:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

higgz123 said:


> thanks


No worries. If your ever in need of a workout and your in the area, give me a shout. The guy who owns it is a top man.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

nobbylou said:


> No worries. If your ever in need of a workout and your in the area, give me a shout. The guy who owns it is a top man.


ye will do


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

I thought this product as an oestrogen blocker, not a test booster? Though I guess blooking est would raise test... ??

I feel kinda bad cuz I slated a guy pretty badly on bodybuilding chat room last night for asking about this supp last night. (He was a bit of a dick anyway though  )


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Stork said:


> I thought this product as an oestrogen blocker, not a test booster? Though I guess blooking est would raise test... ??
> 
> I feel kinda bad cuz I slated a guy pretty badly on bodybuilding chat room last night for asking about this supp last night. (He was a bit of a dick anyway though  )


Shame on you!! :whistling:

As for being an oestrogen blocker, the Novedex XT are Anti Aromataize so dont convert to oestrogen, so im led to believe.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

would these be good for during a normal pct course after a steroid cycle?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

I really liked them when I tried them last yr or so. Stacked them with SP250 & SizeOn to complete the Gaspari fanboy look lol!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Im currently stacking them with the superpump 250 and getting some very good results. Im now onto my 3rd tub as 3 tabs a night only lasts 20 days, will run this for another 20 days then take a break from them.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Have not used Novedex XT, but Designers Supplements Rebound XT and Activate used to get brilliant reviews for a natural stack and Rebound XT is very similar to Novedex XT.

Think it used to be called Non Hormonal Anabolic Stack.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting you say this about an anti-eostrogen.

Do you naturally suffer with supressive levels of esotrogen then by blocking some of this your test levels increased leading to these gains OR are you normally at an average level of eostrogen and it really was that good?

I hear it kills sex drive?

I have a couple of bottles which i am saving for when i am "off" so your opinion is very interesting to me.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Con said:


> Interesting you say this about an anti-eostrogen.
> 
> Do you naturally suffer with supressive levels of esotrogen then by blocking some of this your test levels increased leading to these gains OR are you normally at an average level of eostrogen and it really was that good?
> 
> ...


I would say im very sensitive to oestrogen build up and do get hit hard, hence why these sounded perfect for me. Im still increasing in my lifts but now that im carb cycling my weight hasn't increased any more, Im not too bothered as im dropping b/f but staying around 206lbs. My wife is pregnant so not getting any chance to check the sex drive part :whistling:

I would defo keep the bottles for 'off' cycle as I know a few people who have done the same and helped with PCT and keeping size and strength when off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

nobbylou said:


> I would say im very sensitive to oestrogen build up and do get hit hard, hence why these sounded perfect for me. Im still increasing in my lifts but now that im carb cycling my weight hasn't increased any more, Im not too bothered as im dropping b/f but staying around 206lbs. My wife is pregnant so not getting any chance to check the sex drive part :whistling:
> 
> I would defo keep the bottles for 'off' cycle as I know a few people who have done the same and helped with PCT and keeping size and strength when off.


 As i thought and interesting post thank you mate.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Con said:


> As i thought and interesting post thank you mate.


Then rep me biatch :whistling:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

This is an interesting read.

I'm hopefully going to be running some aromasin for similar reasons.

I use a DHT blocker which I reckon in turn is creating an imbalance of proportionally higher estrogen and giving me a softer physique than I would like.

I'm not expecting gains like you describe but it would be a nice bonus.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont know much about the over the counter AI's, last one I bought AIFM was utter crap.

Problem with using a AI is this, estrogen is required in men, if you are not out of range, arbitrarily blocking estrogen wont do anything for gains, the only way it can bump testosterone is if you have alot of excess estrogen.

As you know testosterone gets converted to DHT and estrogen both by diffrent enzymes, people block DHT and estrogen in hopes that you will get more testosterone and more gains.

It generally does not work like that.

If estrogen isnt high, T levels wont do much of anything and estrogen is necessary for gains anyway.

I would suggest using a pharma AI if there is a problem, this way you know just what you are taking, what to expect, the doses are standardized, etc.

Blocking estrogen for the sake of blocking estrogen is not recommended.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nobbylou what kind of gains have you mae using this?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> nobbylou what kind of gains have you mae using this?


I am still on my 3rd tub of this, have about 7 days or so left. then I will have been on for 70 days straight. In total honesty guys I feel great. I am also in week 3 of taking Letro so have been very careful about pushing out my max weight as im a little worried about injury etc.

so in summary, I have put on 13lb since I started takine them. I dont feel im carrying any extra water and NO I'm not putting the whole 13lb down to these wonder pills. I would say my diet has got much better and I am taking superpump and my own JBC whey and milk protein. I would recommend these to people especially if they are coming off the juice as its definatly increased my Naty test.

I will try and get some pics up soon, Im not saying im in great condition, but hopefully you can see some changes.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do you use gear aswell then? im interested in trying one of these types of supps sometime probably over summer maybe as ive just stuck to protein shakes, but feel i need something extra


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for later


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> do you use gear aswell then? im interested in trying one of these types of supps sometime probably over summer maybe as ive just stuck to protein shakes, but feel i need something extra


You are young your estrogen levels should be in the normal range, this supplument will not help you.

Plus it is not allowed by natural feds so it would make you a dirty drug user!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> You are young your estrogen levels should be in the normal range, this supplument will not help you.
> 
> Plus it is not allowed by natural feds so it would make you a dirty drug user!


I was hoping to spring that on him *after* he had taken in :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Tall said:


> I was hoping to spring that on him *after* he had taken in :lol:


ROFL your nastier than even i am :lol: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol really guess ill give it a miss then. i dont understand how it works then. how old are you nobbylou?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No to be fair, men with elivated estrogen should do something to manage that.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> lol really guess ill give it a miss then. i dont understand how it works then. how old are you nobbylou?


Im 27, but dont spread that around too loudly :whistling:

No im not on any other gear, as I mentioned previously I'm very sensitive to high levels of test and from previous experience its just not worth it. End up with a very fast growing lump.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> lol really guess ill give it a miss then. i dont understand how it works then. how old are you nobbylou?


It's basically an aromatase inhibitor mate. That means it inhibits the aromatase enzyme to some extent - this means less test is converted to estrogen compounds so you will have more test, and certainly PROPORTIONALLY more test.

Eliminating all estrogen isn't a good idea though, and the fact nobbylou is also running letro pretty much takes away from the kudos the product seemed to have IMO.

As for you, you're just going to have to go against your religion and do some proper gear.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> and the fact nobbylou is also running letro pretty much takes away from the kudos the product seemed to have IMO.
> 
> .


I can see where your coming from, But my understanding was that the letro would help reverse Gyno and certinally lower oestrogen levels, I thought that because the Novedex XT doesnt convert to oestrogen This would still work simaltaniously. Not sure if this is correct mind, and I must admit that since taking the Letro my puffy nipple has gone down considerably, but at the same time, I've not noticed any more weight gain, this could be a coincidence but im not sure. Any one want to shed any light on this? Other factors that could have stopped any further gains are, Carb cycling, or maybe I need to go upto 4 tabs a night as I have been running 3 tabs a night for 42 days. Im not too sure.


----------

